
Found a great article but don't have time to read it now? Email it to yourself - silvaben
https://hackernoon.com/introducing-email-this-send-ad-free-articles-to-your-email-inbox-for-later-reading-5a5c972b98f1#.ina675k17
======
brudgers
I've learned that within three standard deviations, if I am unwilling to read
something approximately now, I will be unwilling to make time to read it in
the future. I've also learned that the last place I want more stuff is my
email inbox (it is a todo list that anyone can access).

------
jamesmp98
I used to do this, but then I found the browser bookmark bar, and late Pocket

------
sifelkacks
This is like a lifehack from the 90's

~~~
silvaben
I believe that this extracts useful content from the article and only sends
text + images (like Readability).

